# How long does Garda Vetting take?



## tester1 (14 Sep 2012)

Starting new job next month, now they are looking for Garda Vetting and want me to do it? How long does it take? Thanks


----------



## bazermc (14 Sep 2012)

Could take 2 to 3 months.  I work in the airport and that is how long it took to get an airside pass cleared by the Garda.


----------



## Fiskar (14 Sep 2012)

4 to 6 weeks is the norm. Can be expedited but you would have to be a VIP!
This should be the employing parties problem, not the employee.


----------



## RonanC (15 Sep 2012)

Have heard it is taking about 7 weeks at the moment


----------



## terrysgirl33 (18 Sep 2012)

The Garda vetting has to be applied for by the employer, I don't think the employee can apply.


----------



## tester1 (18 Sep 2012)

I have found out since that you have to complete a data protection request form that you can get online. 

Pay a fee of €6.25 and send off to the Garda Vetting Unit with a copy of your driving licence or passport etc 

Takes approx 4 wks plus


----------

